# Eye Surgery and Dentistry in Thailand - Newcomer to Phuket



## Malcolm Simmonds (Dec 2, 2010)

Hello. After three years in Africa and exploratory visits to the Philippines and Vietnam, decided to move to Phuket on a permanent basis from the end of 2010.

But I need an eye operation for cataracts and corrective lenses. In the UK the cost would be over £4,000 and the time 6 to 8 weeks.

I was quite surprised to find the treatment available in HCMC (Saigon) at a modern international hospital at around half the UK cost.

Apart from cost, I do not really want to delay my plans for two more months if I can find safe, reliable treatment in Thailand. I appreciate that I may have to go to Bangkok. Any advice?

What about dentists too? Treatment incredibly expensive in the UK. But I need a range of treatment possibly including implants.

I have some British friends in Rawai been living and working there over 5 years but I am keen to meet other ex pats of all nationalities too. I have a wide range of interests including rugby, darts, snorkelling.

Thanks Malcolm


----------



## neobee (Aug 10, 2011)

Hi Malcolm,
i know it has been awhile, but if possible could you post your experience regarding Eye surgery in Thailand if you had one

Thanks


----------

